# Fridge Storage Question



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently winterized our Outback and put it into storage for the winter. But, I forgot to open the fridge doors when I dropped it. I did have the doors open for 1 week before storing - and it was dry inside.

My thought is we should be OK because it was dry when I shut the doors, but my wife thinks it could still mildew.

Does anyone have experience with this ? Should I try and get back into the building and open the doors ?

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would, might be OK, but if it's not too much trouble getting back into the building, it might be easier than cleaning the mildew if that should occur.
Good luck,

Glenn


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Two more questions for you. Do you remove the bulb from the fridge when you leave the door open or do you disconnect the battery? I bought a No-mold plastic do-hickie that slides in between the doors and prevents them from closing all of the way and I pull out the bulb as I leave the batteries connected to the TT. James


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> Two more questions for you. Do you remove the bulb from the fridge when you leave the door open or do you disconnect the battery? I bought a No-mold plastic do-hickie that slides in between the doors and prevents them from closing all of the way and I pull out the bulb as I leave the batteries connected to the TT. James


I pulled the battery out. I also have the little plastic things you are talking about - but I didn't put them in.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I leave the doors open just in case. I also pull the batteries and store them in the garage due to the cold weather. I did that today, we're expecting snow tonight, it's about time.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Two more questions for you. Do you remove the bulb from the fridge when you leave the door open or do you disconnect the battery? I bought a No-mold plastic do-hickie that slides in between the doors and prevents them from closing all of the way and I pull out the bulb as I leave the batteries connected to the TT. James


I'd go back and open the fridge doors and prop them open so air circulates inside. Even if it doesn't mildew, the fridge could develop some foul odors after being closed up for 4-6 months.

No need to remove the bulb from the fridge, but I'd definately remove the battery. Put it in your garage where you can hook it up to a trickle charger and give it a slow charge at least once a month. It will last a lot longer that way. And realize, too, that your propane leak detector uses the battery for power and will slowly drain it in a month or two (or less, if it is weak or doesn't have a lot of plates).

Just my $.02. (Since you asked.)

Mike


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

[sub][/sub]Thanks all for the replies. I did get back into the building and prop them open. Battery is in my garage also.


----------

